# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April



## Thomas9904 (31. März 2009)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen. 

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. 

Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand. 

Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) 

Und zwar hier:
*
Da im April ja noch die meisten Räuber geschont sind, wollen wir diesmal eine kleine Geschichte umd Posen- oder Grundangeln im Frühjahr.. *


*Der Gewinn April​*
*1132784 Mitchell GiTa​*







Die GiTa ist eine speziell ausgestattete Rollen-Serie für das Pilk- und Spinnfischen im Salzwasser. Durch die salzwasserresistente Lackierung ist die Rolle perfekt gegen äußere Einflüsse geschützt. Die drei Modelle sind mit 4 verkapselten HPCR* Kugellagern ausgestattet, die für einen traumhaften Lauf sorgen. Instant-Anti-Reverse Rücklaufsperr-System (IAR), extrem feinfühliges Multidisk-Frontbremsensystem, großes Antidrall-Schnurlaufröllchen, Metallspule, Kunststoff-Ersatzspule und ein kraftvoll übersetztes Getriebe machen diese Rollen-Serie auch für den kleineren Geldbeutel interessant!

VP: 94,90€


----------



## OnkelHotte (31. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Dann gebe ich mal eine Begebenheit zum besten, die sicher schon 18 Jahre her ist aber vermutlich dafür verantwortlich war, dass mich das "Angelfieber" nie wieder losgelassen hat.

Die Vögel zwitschern und die ersten wirklich warmen Sonnenstrahlen des Jahres sorgen für fast 20°c. Das pflanzliche Leben draussen vor dem Fenster explodiert förmlich in sattem Grün. Nur noch ein Gedanke. Angeln!

Leider gehört das Fenster, welches mir den sehnsüchtigen Blick nach draussen gewährt zum Schulgebäude und die Zeit scheint in der Lage zu sein sich endlos dehnen zu können.

Glockenklingeln. Schulschluss. Schnell nachhaus. Meine Großeltern warten schon und es geht zum schönsten Ort den ich mir vorstellen kann. Ihnen gehört ein Bungalow, nur 10 Meter vom See entfernt. 
Endlich angekommen, rennt klein-Christian sofort zum Hort des Allerheiligsten....dem Raum mit den Angeln.
Meine Stippe gegriffen und mir kurz die Frage gestellt warum sich Opa schon wieder eine Angel mit Rolle gekauft hat obwohl es doch auch super ohne geht. 
Maden und Futter hatte Opa auch schon besorgt, Klasse! Nun kanns losgehen.

Der See liegt vor mir wie ein Spiegel, die Seerosen beginnen gerade zu wachsen und haben die Wasseroberfläche noch nicht erreicht. Enten und Blesshühner geniessen mit mir die warmen Sonnenstrahlen. Vollkommenes Glücksgefühl? Fast!

Keine 10 Minuten später taucht die Pose zum ersten Mal ab und mein erster Fang des Jahres ist eine Plötze. Schnell setze ich den Fisch zurück und erinnere mich an die "goldene Regel" für ganzjähriges Anglerglück.  

Man hatte mir beigebracht, dass der erste Fisch des Jahres grundsätzlich und unabhängig von Art oder Größe wieder zurückgesetzt wird. Alles andere bringt Pech für das ganze Angeljahr. (Natürlich Aberglaube, aber ich halte mich bis heute daran und in einigen der folgenden Jahre ist mir das Befolgen der Regel deutlich schwerer gefallen....)

Haken neu beködert und wieder rein ins Wasser. Keine 2 Minuten später geht die Pose wieder unter. Wahnsinn! Läuft ja wie geschmiert heute, so oder so ähnlich muss mein Gedankengang gewesen sein kurz bevor ich den Anhieb setzte. Was nun folgte waren Rufe eines verzweifelten 7-8 jährigen die sich fast ins Panikartige steigerten und die gingen in etwa so : "OPA, OPA...KESCHER ICH GLAUB DER ZIEHT MICH REIN..." 

Gott sei Dank war der Bungalow meiner Großeltern, wie schon erwähnt, sehr nahe und meine Rufe wurden erhört.
Nach nervenaufreibenden, endlos langen Minuten und erbitterter Gegenwehr konnte ein ca. 60cm großer Spiegelkarpfen gekeschert werden. Für klein-Christian ein schier unvorstellbar großer Fisch und demzufolge war das  Glücksgefühl einfach vollkommen.
Nach einem annerkennendem Wort zu meinem Verhalten im Drill und einem "Petri Heil!", wobei mir der ungläubige Blick auf meine kleine Kinderstippe aufgefallen war, ich ihn aber nicht einzuordnen vermochte, ging Opa wieder vom Steg.

Er hätte dort bleiben sollen um sich unnötige Wege zu ersparen. Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, am Ende des Tages hatte sich dieses "Ruf- und Kescher"- Spiel noch 6 mal wiederholt. Insgesamt hatte ich an diesem Tag 7 Karpfen mit der Stippe gefangen. Natürlich war nur das kalte Wasser und die damit verbundene Trägheit der Karpfen verantwortlich dafür, dass ich sie überhaupt fangen konnte aber damals hielt ich meine Stippangel für unverwüstlich.

Trotzdem kann ich mich an keinen Muskelkater erinnern, der auch nur annähernd so schlimm war wie der am darauffolgenden Tag und der mir dennoch so wenig ausgemacht hat.

Alle Karpfen wurden an diesem Tag wieder in ihr Element zurückgesetzt. Natürlich nicht weil C&R damals eine Rolle spielte, sondern schlichtweg weil niemand von uns Karpfen mochte. 

Dieses Erlebnis hat mich auf jeden Fall geprägt und mich auf ewig "süchtig" nach diesem schönsten Hobby der Welt  gemacht und an so schönen Tagen wie heute denke ich immernoch gern daran zurück.


----------



## Dennis_ (31. März 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Ich bin zwar erst 13 ,aber trotzdem ist die Geschichte schon 10 Jahre alt.
Mein Vater nahm mich das erste mal zum Angeln mit.
Ich sah  immer wie die Pose sich bewegte bis sie verschwand.Mein Vater setzte den Anhieb und merkte schnell ,
dass nur ein kleiner war. Er gab mir die Rute und zeigte mir was ich machen musste um den Fisch landen zu können.
Dieses habe ich auch befolgt und habe den Fisch sicher gelandet.
Mein Vater bestückte den Köder neu.Nach nicht mal 5 Minuten kam der nächste Biss.Dieser Fisch war etwas größer.
Mein Vater gab mir wieder die Rute und ich durfte den Fisch rausholen,doch gerade als ich ihn herausheben wollte fiel er ab.
Ich war traurig und habe geweint.
Doch es gab keinen Grund zu Weinen ,mein Vater sagte sei nicht traurig der nächste kommt gleich.
Und es stimmte nicht mal 5 Minuten waren vergangen und der nächste Fisch war dran den ich dann sicher raus bekommen habe.Ich war sehr glücklich und fragte mein Vater kann ich auch so eine Angel wie du?
Am nächsten Tag sind wir dann los gegangen und haben eine kleine Angel für mich geholt.
Und jedesmal wenn die Pose verschwand habe ich es wie mein Vater gemacht und war sehr glücklich.

#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Letztes Jahr im April und richtigen Sauwetter rief mein Kumpel an,und fragte,ob ich mit zum Schleienfischen mitmöchte.Nagut-nix zu tun gehabt,sagte ich zu.Gerödel eingepackt und los zum kl. Vereinsteich.Schnell die Matchrute aufgebaut -ein wenig Futter angemischt und los.2 Stunden vergingen ,als sich die pose eeeendlich in bewegung setzte.Anschlag und weg..|rolleyes.Naja, es sollte der letzte Biss des Tages sein.wir nutzten die Zeit,um Stippgestelle zu bauen und fachsimpelten ein wenig.Es war zwar scheixxekalt aber schön malwieder am Wasser zu sein.Wir hielten 5 Stunden durch.Wir einigten uns,das wir nächte Woche wieder angreifen wollen. Das taten wir auch-leider wieder ohne Tinkakontakt......Erst Ende April fingen wir unsere ersten Tincas.Auch wenn wir inm Frühjahr nicht den erwünschten Erfolg hatten,sind es immer die schönsten angeln im Jahr,denn gerade -bei den ersten versuchen-im Jahr ist man doch meist viiel motivierter und Fischgeiler als später im Jahr.Auch ist es schön die Natur erblühen zu sehn.

Stefan


----------



## Master Hecht (1. April 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Geschichte von heute...
War eben nen bisschen mit der Stipprute unterwegs an einer Stelle in der in diesen Jahr noch gar nichts ging. Naja nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich doch tatsächlich den ersten Biss ein handlanger Barsch war das Ergebnis, dem folgten noch 5 weitere in kurzer Zeit, danach Pose wieder weg dieses Mal war es eine Brasse die den Wurm genommen hatte. Nach dem letzen Fisch tat sich nichts mehr für längere Zeit doch dann wieder ein ganz zaghafter Biss, angehauen und nach längerem Drill lag ein ca. 30er Barsch im Kescher. Der Drill hat an der Stipprute wirklich Spass gemacht und das war mal wieder ein toller Angeltag bei Bomben Wetter an einer totgeglaubenten Angelstelle...

mfg Master Hecht


----------



## Dennis_ (1. April 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

ja und ich war dabei


----------



## Sammael (5. April 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

es war vor ca einem jahr, auf arbeit war nicht seh viel zu tun und ich gammelte trist vor meinem pc herum.
da hörte ich meinen ausbilder: boah, alter, kalle zieh dir das mal rein.
er durchforstete gerade das norwegenforum im anglerboard...
fluchs ging ich zurück an meinen rechner und meldete mich hier an
während mein betriebsleiter von kapitalen dorschen schwärmte, las ich, dass die ersten aalfänge gemeldet wurden.
mein jagtfieber war geweckt...ich las noch weiter und bekam meine gewohnte geilheit, genauso, wie es bei mir immer ist, wenn ich den anglerplayboy(blinker) lese...in gedanken ging ich schon montagen und mögliche gewässer durch....
es war ein wolkiger, für die jahreszeit recht warmer tag, ein gewitter zeichnete sich ab.
mir war klar, bei diesem schwühlen wetter muss ich los!
schnell schnappte ich mir meinen wurmcatcher(um niemanden auf dumme ideen zu bringen, gehe ich darauf nicht weiter ein) und sammelte 60 tauwürmer, einige sandwürmer und auf dem kompost noch ettliche rotwürmer!
außerdem holte ich noch etwas dorschlebertran aus dem kühlschrank(man will ja nichts unversucht lassen).
kurz vor feierabend kam dann das gewitter. wie erwartet, heftig, stürmisch und intensiv...halt nordseegewitter!
obwohl sich die luft dadurch stark abgekühlt hatte, ließ ich mir mein angelfieber nicht mehr nehmen!
der firmenwagen wurd vollgepackt(ich liebe dieses auto...zum angeln echt der burner, so ein transit, da passt alles rein sogar ne liege) und auf ging es zum löschteich.
das gewässer ist verdammt klein, also wunderbar für die ersten angelausflüge, weil es sich ruckzuck aufheitzt
die frösche in den benachbarten gräben waren auch schon voll in action, da musste etwas gehen.
mein ausbilder kam, als ich die ruten schon drinne hatte...
aber in der ersten stunde tat sich nichts...
gedanken wie: "naja, wenn wir bis um 9 keinen biss haben, können wir auch wieder abhauen", wurden spruchreif.
es half weder wurm, noch mais oder teig...
nicht einmal weißfische wollten beißen, obwohl wir sie schwimmen sahen.
dann fing es an zu dämmern....
plötzlich klatschte es am anderen ufer!!!ein raubfisch...ganz eindeutig...aber was für einer?
keine 2 minuten später klatschte es wieder ca. 5m weiter rechts vom vorherigen punkt....klatsch, klatsch....der räuber drehte seine runde im uhrzeigersinn ....
kurz vor unserem sitzplatz wurde es dann ruhig....
es war nciht zu erkennen, was für ein fisch da gesprungen sein mochte...
war der räuber schon satt?
wird er auf wurm beißen?
15 minuten ruhe, dann, der supergau: bei meiner ganz linken rute(zum aalangeln nehme ich immer das einfachste geschirr mit, ich hab leider auch nicht viel geld, um mir gutes gerät zu kaufen) geht die pose unter. zack, weg ist sie....
die sehne wird straff, ich depp hatte natürlich auch vergessen den bügel aufzulassen, ein satz, ich bin an der rute....
anhieb....bsssssss......sssssssst...."kalle, wie beschissen hast du denn deine bremse eingestellt?"....das muss nen karpfen sein....der zeiht direkt unter den busch....
"stell die bremse fest, stell die bremse fest", sagt mein ausbilder....geht nicht...rolle im arsch...
ohne kompromisse reiß ich das einstelllrad so fest es geht, während ich ein paar schritte rückwärts, den hang nach oben gehe um dem fisch irgendwie etwas entgegen zu halten
ich gebe zu...ich war mit der situation leicht überfordert:
da der fisch eindeutig ins gebüsch fliehen wiollte und keine möglichkeit bestand, irgendwie lange zu drillen, hab ich dann die hardcore-variante genommen und ihn so gut es ging rangekurbelt...30ger monofile, ca 7 jahre alt...ich hatte echt angst....aber es wollte doch klappen
doof nur, der kescher war schon zusammengeklappt....wir wollten ja schon wieder abrücken...
naja...kescher ruckzuck wieder aufgemacht und fisch gelandet...
mein ausbilder und ich staunten nicht schlecht...
es war ein streifenbarsch(profilbild), von 1250 g
wie der in den löschteich kam, wissen wir bis heute nicht!

wir entscheiden uns jedoch, jetzt länger zu bleiben. 
ein neues gewitter sog wieder herrauf, ich war so aufgeregt, musste ersteinmal meinen kollegen anrufen...
der sagte mir, er sitze ein paar kilometer entfernt und rauche gerade eine siegeszigarre....er hatte seinen ersten wels in dem jahr gefangen

in dieser nacht kanem insgesammt herraus:
3 aale: einer untermaßig, ein 50ger und ein 60ger
ein streifenbarsch
und mein kollege fing nen wels von ich glaube 10 kg

war echt ne geile nacht...

die angelrolle hängt jetzt unter dem selbst preparierten kopf des streifenbarsches....


----------



## chris02 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Ich war heute mit nem kumpel von mir an unserem Vereinsgewässer. Wir ham mit demselben Lockfutter angefüttert, hatten denselben Köder und waren direkt nebeneinander gesessen. Nach ungefähr ner halben stunde zack und sein schwimmer war weg. Er haut an und nach ca. drei Minuten Drillzeit hat er einen 40er Karpfen. Dann wirft er wieder rein. Wir warn beide auf Grund. 10 Minuten später .. zack und sein schwimmer zieht voll ab. Er haut an, wieder ein Karpfen, diesmal nur 35cm. Er hat schon angefangen mich auszulachen, weil ich noch nichts hatte, aber es sollte noch schlimmer kommen . Er hatte wieder den nächsten Biss, hat ihn aber verschlafen , aber wieder 10 minuten später drillt er wieder einen Karpfen. Schließlich hat er dann noch zwei Karpfen gefangen. Kurz bevor wir gehen wollten und ich schon sehr deprimiert war 
bekam ich dann doch noch einen Biss. Rotauge...
Dann hab ich zusammengepackt und bin gegangen


----------



## dcas (5. April 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Heute geschen:
Ich kam aus kappel wo ich mit ein paar kolllegen heringsangeln war,heute nachmittag dort versucht nen paar barsche mit der pose zu überlisten ohne erfolg also ruten einfach rein in die tasche und nach hause ...sachen ausgeladen und ins gartenhäuschen gebracht und ordentlich weggepackt,dann sah ich wieder die posenrute und fragte mein kumpel ob wir noch würmer hätten und er so jop.
ICh drauf hin rute geschnappt wurm drann gemacht und ab damit in meinen gartenteich(300m² wasserfläche)  und zack rute krumm nen kleiner süßer kaprfen von 5 pfund.
der zweite wurf wurde mit einer Goldorfe von sagenhaften 3,8 kilo bei einer größe von 60 cm 
und somit wurde der nachmittag zu einen lustiegen ergebnis wo noch weite karpfen, rotaugen/rotfeder, einige karauschen und noch der ersehnte barsch biss


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Ich war doch noch gar nicht Grundangeln...#d

Und was soll ich jetzt erzählen?|uhoh:


----------



## Siermann (5. April 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Es war der 24 April 08 als ich mit meinem Vati an unserem Vereinsgewässer auf Schleien im Uferbereich ansaßen .Es bis auch recht gut und nach 3 stunden hatten wir  14 Schleien ,die allerdings wieder schwimmen durften weil die größte gerade mal 28cm war ,also was will man mit sowas?.
Es FING  an ,wie ein ganz normaler biss,Pose legte sich hin und wanderte auf der Wasseroberfläche entlang! Mein Vati schlug an und er Drillte eine kleine Tinca tinca, kurz vor dem Kescher schoß etwas großes aus dem Busch nebenuns hervor ,und noch bevor wir es realiesieren konnten  raste unsere Rollenbremse wie der Reifen eines F1 Wagens . Nachdem wir zusehen mußten wie unser Schnurvorrat zu ende ging machte mein ati langsam druck auf die Spulenkante und konnte den Unbekannten damit bremsen ,auf der rolle befanden sich jetzt noch ca. 10meter 25er monofile.
Mein Vati konnte den unbekannten ca 10 Meter heranpumpen als er erneut wegschoß ,aber diese mal so das ihn mein Vater nicht halten konnte und  zack war er am gegenüberliegenden Ufer in der Schilfkante drin.Alles rüttel+schütteln half nichts also Wathhose an und um den See im Flachwasserbereich umrunden dies tat mein vati) ich ging am trockenen Ufer mit dem "kleinen"Kescher mit(wir waren ja auf Schleien) ,jetzt waren wir trüben und mein Vati mußte noch weiter in den See hinein ,zum Glück ist dieser max 2meter tief(etwa so tief wie mein Vati groß ist) ,er mußte immer weiter an der schilfkante richtung mitte des Sees,als er rief HECHT;HECHT  nachdem er einige male auf die Wasseroberfläche klatsche sah ich wie der gegner wieder ins freiwasser zog,nach weiteren 15 min. spritze das wasser v meinem Vati auf und er griff ins Wasser und hob einen riesigen Schädel aus dem Wasser!!! Ich konnte es kaum abwarten bis er am Ufer war,und als er dan endlich da wa ,konnte ich es nicht glauben ,er hielt einen riesigen Hecht per Kiemendeckelgriff in der hand und hatte die Rute in der Wathose reingesteckt!
Meister Esox hatte sich derartig in die Schleie verbissen die ich anfangs drillte das er sie nicht mehr von alleine los wurde ,als mit der Lösezange die schlei greifen und mit Ruck herausziehen ,der Hecht war befreit ,mein Vati hielt ihn noch ins Uferwasser ,weil ich ja Maßband+Wage hohlen sollte , 
ERGEBNISS:  116cm
                  11kg
Was für ein Fisch!!!!!! .
Da er ja bei uns noch bis ersten Mai geschont ist durfte er unbeschadet wieder in sein Element zurück ,allerdings nicht ohne meinem Vati ein andenken da zu lassen und zwar schlug er so wild bei Zurücksetzen das sich mein Vati den Ring+Mittelfinger aufschnitt(an den Kiemenreusen) aber das so sagt er:war es mir wert!!!!!!!!!!
Seit dem Haben wir beim Schleienansitz(allgemein bei jedem ansitz ) einen großen Karpfenkescher dabei!
mfg+Gruß
tim+Jens


----------



## tdh (5. April 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Übers Posenangeln???

Hier meine Geschichte.

--------------------------------------------------------

Mittwoch Morgen, 5:30 - RRRRRIIIIIINNNNNGGGGG
Ich schlage meine Augen auf und, oh Wunder, ich war wach. Doch warum? Schule??? O Gott! Doch da fiel es mir wieder ein, es waren Ferien. Was für ein schönes Gefühl. Vor Vorfreude schoss mir das Blut, randvoll gefüllt mit frischem Sauerstoff, durch jede einzelne Ader, ich strotzte vor Energie. 
Schnell rannte ich runter ins Wohnzimmer, stopfte ein paar Löffel Müsli in mich hinein und zur Tür. STOP! Schnell hoch, fast hätte ich es vergessen - meine Angelsachen. Jawoll, heute ging es angeln. Heute, am ersten richtigen Ferientag seit einer langen, anstrengenden Schulperiode ging es endlich wieder los - Angeln. Ob früh am morgen, oder bis in die Nacht hinein, wofür sind die Ferien denn sonst da?
Also noch einmal hoch in mein Zimmer, Rute, Kasten und Eimer geschultert, vor die Tür, wo schon mein Freund mit dem Fahrrad auf mich wartete.
Heute sollte es auf Karpfen gehen und das mit dem Gepäck auf dem Fahrrad.
Nach ca. 20 Minuten war diese schwere, erste Hürde gemeistert und wir machten es uns erst einmal an unserem Angelplatz gemütlich und packten aus.
Hier und da kamen uns Angler entgegen, die alle mehr oder weniger erfolgreich in der Nacht auf Aale gefischt hatten, oder welche, die es, genau wie wir, auf einen der hochrückigen Edelfische abgesehen hatte und sein Glück in den nächsten Stunden versuchen wollte.
Nachdem wir schon vier Stellen, alle in einem Abstand von ca. 20 Metern, angefüttert hatten, fingen wir an, unsere Ruten zu montieren. Jeder fischte mit einer Grund- und einer Posenangel. Zunächst wurden die Grundangeln fischfertig gemacht und, ausgerüstet mit PVC-Säcken, in denen sich noch einige Boilies befanden, ins Wasser gelassen. Wir wählten für die Grundruten die jeweils ganz außen gelegenen Plätze.
Punkt 6:15 platschten sie, mehr oder weniger Punktgenau auf dem angefütterten Platz, ins Wasser. Schnell noch die Bissanzeiger scharf gemacht und sich den Posenruten zugewandt. Die kleinen Bleischrote auf der Schnur in einem relativ schummrigen Morgengrauen festzumachen stellte mit einige der größten Schwierigkeit dar.
Um 6:35, als sich die Sonne schon ansatzweise zeigte und es zunehmend heller wurde, ließen wir die Posen, ausgelotet und fangbereit, zu Wasser.
Fast zeitgleich, meldete sich mein Bissanzeiger...piep...piep...piep...PIEPPIEPPIEP...
Was für ein schönes Geräusch. Mit einem lauten *SSSSSRRRRRRRRRRRRRR* lief die Schnur von der Spule. Ich nahm die Rute in die Hand, schlug beherzt an und bekam etwas weniger Widerstand, als erhofft. "Wohl ein kleinerer Karpfen", rief mir mein Freund zu, was ich bejahte. Oh, wie wir uns irren sollten. Ein paar Minuten, die ich so richtig genoss, lag ein prächtiger Döbel im Kescher. Ich erfreute mich seiner Gestalt und ließ ihn wieder schwimmen. Wer so kämpft, verdient die Freiheit.
Kaum hatte ich mich richtig hingesetzt, ging die Pose meines Freundes auf Tauchstation. Er merkte es zunächst nicht, schwärmte er doch noch meinem gerade gefangenen Kämpfer hinterher, als ich ihn darauf hinwies. Mit einem Satz war an den Ruten, nahm vor lauter Vorfreude und Aufregung über seinen ersten Fisch des Tages, zunächst die falsche Rute in die Hand. Als er dies bemerkte, wechselte er seine Angel schnell, aber nicht, ohne ein lautes "O NEIN!", was mich sehr zum Lachen brachte. Auch er haute an und zog kurz darauf eine Brasse, wie einen nassen Sack, aus dem Wasser. Leicht grummelnd, warum er wieder nur so etwas abbekomme, enthakte er seine, mitunter nicht minderschöne Brasse, die wohl auch ihre paar Kilo wog, und ließ auch sie wieder schwimmen.
Nach zwei weiteren Brassen, welche nicht mindergroß waren, wie die erste meines Freundes, hatten wir die Hoffnung auf einen Karpfen, und sollte es nur ein kleiner sein, schon längst aufgegeben.
Nach knapp einer Stunde ohne Zupfer und einer immer heißer werdenden Sonne, waren wir kurz davor, einzupacken, als sich tatsächlich noch etwas an seiner Posenrute, die er zwischenzeitlich auf Wurm umgerüstet hatte, regte. Die Pose schlingelte so komisch und ich meinte, da spiele doch bloß die Strömung mit dem Köder. Mein Freund sah dies anders, haute an und stieß unseren, zwischenzeitlich bei uns kult gewordenen Freudensruf "TENGO!!!" (Ich habe (einen)) aus. Ich konnte es kaum glauben und wir rätselten gemeinsam, was das wohl für ein Fisch sein könnte, der sich dort verirrte und, das war für jeden zu sehen, meinem Freund beim Drill den Schweiß ins Gesicht steigen ließ. Gerade vertraute ich ihm meine Hoffnung auf doch noch einen Karpfen an, als sich mein Bissanzeiger ein zweites mal meldete. Nun hingen wir also beide im Drill, der seinen Höhepunkt erreichte, als unsere beiden Fische ihre Bahnen kreuzten und wir sie fast verloren hätten, wäre mein Freund nicht gedankenschnell mit seiner Schnur unter meiner hindurchgetaucht.

Als erstes bekam ich meinen Fisch nach rund 10 Minuten zu sehen. Nein, es war kein Karpfen, der mir hier alles abverlangte, sondern eine wunderschöne Schleie. Jetzt wurde mir auch klar, warum mein Fisch die ganze Zeit spürbar nach unten, und nur  wenig zur Seite schoss. Nach weiteren 5 Minuten hatte ich meine Schleie im Kescher. Ich muss sagen, das war der härteste Drill, den ich je hatte. Nicht mal meine bisherigen Karpfen, die zwar nicht riesig, aber auch nicht so klein waren, konnten der Schleie in Sachen Ausdauer und Stärke das Wasser reichen. Nach dem Messen konnte ich mir einen Jubelschrei nur knapp verkneifen aus Rücksicht auf meinen, immer noch mit seinem unbekannten Fisch drillenden Freund, verkneifen. Das Ergebnis: Stolze 46.5cm lagen dort vor mir. Ich war noch ganz perplexed, als mein Freund rief: "Aal! Aal! Ich glaubs nicht!!!". Die Schleie noch schnell abgelichtet, ins Wasser zurück und den Kescher für den Aal bereit halten. Ich schaute auf meine Uhr - 10:30 - das konnte doch nicht wahr sein. Die Sonne scheint, das Wasser ist warm, die Räuber hatten doch schon aufgehört zu jagen und jetzt ein Aal?
Nach einem insgesamt gut 20-Minütigen Drill kescherte ich dieses Prachtexemplar von 76cm, was es meinem Freund, auch auf Grund überall herunterhängender Äste, wo es sich mehr als einmal festsetzte, sehr schwer machte.

Danach war aber wirklich schluss und gegen 12:00 lagen wir völlig erschöpft, aber keinesfalls traurig, wegen des ausgebliebenen Karpfenerfolges in meinem Garten und gingen diesen schönen Morgen noch einmal durch.
----------------------------------------------------------

Geschehen letztes Jahr.


----------



## kalle09 (10. April 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

das erste mal das mich mein opa mit zum angeln nahm, war mit 6 jahren, ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern wir packten seine angelsachen ins auto und fuhren los.
am teich angekommen, wusten wir es wird ein schöner ta die frühlingssonne strahlte aufs wasser. wir uns einen platz ausgesucht,aufgebaut  und angefangen zu angeln.
daswardas erste mal das ich mit meinem opa angeln war.
er gab mir eine von seinen angeln und erklärte mir das auswerfen. so habe ich langsam aber sicher angefangen zu angeln. und wie es sein sollte fing ich gleich bei meinem ersten angelerlebnis eine forelle.
die schnur wurde stramm es zupfte und klingelte ich rief meinen opa, der dann herkam denanschlag setzte und mir die angel wieder in die hand gab das ich den fisch rausziehen konnte.
wir waren einen nachmittag dort und fingen 12 forellen er 10 ich 2;-) 
seitdem war ich so vom angeln fasziniert, das ich öftrs mit meinem opa zum angeln gefahren bin, darauf hin ließ auch die erste eigene rute nicht auf sich warten.
wobei ich sagen muss das ich diese immer noch auf dachboden liegen habe...... in dieser angel sitzen sehr sehr viele erinnerungen. für mich auch ein highlight war das mein opa mir seine *glücksangel* schenkte und ich war stolz wie oscar.


----------



## heldenburg (12. April 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Es war das erste mal das ich auf Friedfisch geangelt habe, ich war 4Jahre alt und versuchte wärend eines Dänemarkurlaubs im Frühjahr ein paar Weißfische in einem See zu überraschen.
Es war ein kühler Morgen, starker Wind, so starker Wind das wir das eigentlich geplante Brandungsangeln leider vergessen konnten, doch quängelnde Kinder und das Angelfieber brachte die ganze Familie dazu zu einem Teich zu fahren um dort, mit unseren wenigen mitgeführten Süßwasserruten unser glückt zu versuchen, mein Bruder(6) und ich wird standen also am Ufer, dickt eingepackt und jeder mit einer Rute in der Hand und wir starrten gebannt auf unsere Posen.
Wie gebannt fixierte ich die Pose, war ich doch der kleinste hatte ich doch den meisten Ehrgeiz. Und gerade als ich dachte meine Pose würde nach unten gezupft werden macht es neben mir PLATSCH, ich schreckte hoch und sah meinem Bruder, welcher am Ufer ausgerutscht und ins Wasser gestürzt war. Mein Vater sprang natürlich sofort hinterher und rettete ihn, natürlich mussten wir danach zurück und so endete mein erster Angeltag auf Friedfisch ohne einen einzigen Fisch und trozdem bin ich dabeigeblieben


----------



## Chaot64 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Erst gestern war ich mit meinem Sohn am Stadtteich, an dem eigentlich bei schönem Wetter nicht allzuviel geht weil zuviele Spaziergänger unterwegs sind. Damit keiner uns anschwätzt sind wir etwas Abseits gegangen. Für meinen kleinen war es das erste mal das er mit Stippose geangelt hat. Wir haben zusammen seine Gerte gerichtet. Mit Maden bestückt wirft er aus und ich fütter noch kurz kräftig an damit wenigstens ein bissel was geht. Ich seh in der Anfütterwolke noch zwei Brassen anschwimmen und denk noch...... ne die beissen eh nicht und schon verschwindet die Pose meines Sohnes. Er reagiert gut und schlägt an. Nach kurzem Drill hat er es wirklich geschafft eine 65cm Brasse mit ca 5 Kg anzulanden ohne das irgendwas gerissen ist. Gestrahlt hat er wie ein grosser und der Tag war (obwohl fast nix mehr ging nach der Brasse) gerettet.


----------



## mick78 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Die Nacht der Nächte!
Es war vor einigen Jahren,als ich mit einem Freund auf die Idee kam,an einem nahe gelegenen See,Jagd auf Karpfen zu machen!Ein schöner großer See in einem Waldstück gelegen!An unserem bevorzugten Angelplatz ragten umgeknickte Bäume ins Wasser,das Wetter war einfach nur genial!Windstille und eine Ruhe wie man es sich als Angler nur wünschen kann!Eine Woche zuvor hatten wir mit dem Anfüttern von Boielies begonnen!Unsere Wahl viel auf TuttiFrutti Geschmack!Die tägliche Fahrradtour sollte sich bezahlt machen!Unser Angeltag begann in den Frühen Abendstunden!Wir bereiteten unseren Angelplatz vor,bauten unseren Rod Pod auf mit den elektronischen Bissanzeigern!Ich angelte mit 2 Comoran CR30 freerunner Rollen auf 2 Karpfenruten 12ft,2 1/2 LB!Jetzt noch ein mal angefüttert und die Boielies aufs Hair und der Abend konnte beginnen!Es dauerte nicht lange bis das erstemal mein Bissanzeiger wie verrückt anfing zu kreischen!Ein Run,eine Drehung an meiner Kurbel und der erste Karpfen war geharkt!Was folgte war ein hartes Stück Arbeit mit einem Schuppenkarpfen von 14 Pfund!Die Nacht brachte noch 2 weitere Karpfen(Spiegelkarpfen)von 12 und 8 Pfund!
Ein tolles Erlebnis,was duch viel Arbeit belohnt wurde!


----------



## Siever (21. April 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Mein schönstes Angelerlebnis ereignete sich am diesjährigen Ostermontag. Während meines Urlaubs in Bayern angelte ich zusammen mit meiner Freundin an der Eger, einem mir bis dahin unbekannten Gewässer. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass es schwer wird, meiner Freundin, die erstmals mitkam, das Angeln schmackhaft machen zu können. Vor meinem Urlaub unterhielt ich mich mit einer Vereinskameradin darüber, wie ich meiner Freundin Spaß am Angeln vermitteln könnte. Ihr Rat lautete, dass ich meiner Freundin genau im richtigen Moment die Angel geben soll und dann würde sich bestimmt alles von alleine erübrigen. Und so kam es... . Ich angelte den ganzen Tag auf einer kleinen, verlassenen Brücke und fing das ein oder andere Rotauge und auch ein paar Barsche mit einer einfachen Posenmontage. Meiner Freundin wurde langweilig und ich drückte ihr die zweite Angel, die seit einer Stunde mit einem Tauwurm auf Grund lag, in die Hand. Ich erklärte ihr, wie man die Schnur einholt und sie kurbelte. Dann ging alles ganz schnell. Sie fing an zu fluchen, weil sie nicht mehr kurbeln konnte. Plötzlich heulten die Bremse und meine Freundin los. Die Rute war krumm. Nach kurzem, gemeinsamen Drill konnten wir den Fisch neben der Brücke landen. Einen 70er Hecht! Und das ohne Stahlvorfach (wegen Schonzeit). Mein (beziehungsweise unser) erster Hecht überhaupt. Was für ein Osterei. Seit diesem Tag habe ich zu Hause eine angelbegeisterte Freundin. Wer weiß, vielleicht macht sie ja jetzt auch einen Angelschein.


----------



## eggerm (22. April 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Nachdem mich der Neffe meiner Freundin immer wieder bat, ihn zum Angeln mitzunehmen, bekam er zu seinem fünften Geburtstag ein Angelset und natürlich auch gleich einen Trip zum Forellensee geschenkt.  Am See angekommen wurde als erstes das Gerät erklärt und zusammengebaut. Da er von seinem Opa erfahren hatte, man fische Forellen am besten mit Wurm, musste sofort ein Wurm aus dem Garten aufgespießt werden. Trotz mittelprächtigen Auswurfs biss natürlich sofort eine Forelle und das Jagdfieber war geweckt. Zweiter Auswurf, die Pose geht wieder unter und Benedikt schreit auf: "Matthias das ist ein großer!" Die Rute biegt sich zum Halbkreis, der Kleine drillt aber fröhlich weiter. Beim Keschern bemerke ich, dass der Fisch gar nicht richtig gebissen hat. Der Haken von Benedikt hat eine Pose eingefangen, die die Forelle mit sich herumgezogen hatte. Das Kommentar von Benedikt zur fünf kilo Forelle: "Super jetzt hab ich eine neue Pose!"

Mfg Matthias


----------



## Case (23. April 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Lang, lang ist's her, als es in der Donau noch massenhaft Äschen gab.
Die Kormorane waren noch nicht bis auf die schwäbische Alb vorgedrungen,
und die meißten der Vereinskolegen beschränkten sich darauf, direkt an's
Wasser zu fahren, eine Kiste Bier auszupacken und zwei schwere 
Grundmontagen in's Wasser zu schmeißen.

Diese Kolegen wußten nichts von der Äschenflut die munter vor Ihren Füßen
rumschwamm. Mein Vater und ich, beide begeisterte Posenfischer, schon.

Aber wir krabbelten durch die Büsche,fingen unsere Fische, wurden als 
Spinner belächelt, und hielten die Klappe. So hatten wir die Äschenschwärme 
eigentlich jahrelang für uns. 

Als Köder dienten Mais und Rotwurm an feinster Posenmontage. Heute würde 
man Matchangeln dazu sagen. Eine oder zwei Äschen pro Tag war ganz normal.

Und mit dieser Sicherheit im Rücken versprachen wir meinem Cousin, auf dem
Rückweg vom Angeln paar Fische vorbeizubringen.

Also fuhren wir zur Donau und klapperten unsere Top-Stellen ab. Aber so sehr
wir uns auch mühten, es war nichts zu fangen. Mais, Wurm, sogar Käse wurde
versucht...kein Zupfer.

Unsere beste Stelle lag am Ende der Äschenstrecke. Da ging immer was. Nur 
eben an diesem Tag nicht. Wir angelten dort bestimmt eine Stunde ohne den
geringsten Fischkontakt. Wir waren auf dem besten Weg uns zu blamieren.

Mein Vater beschloss, noch weiter zu gehen um wenigstens eine Forelle zu
fangen. Ich blieb weil ich einfach keine Lust mehr hatte. 

Gelangweilt pulte ich die Rinde von einem abgestorbenen Baum und fand
 dahinter einige 2-3 cm große madenähnliche Larven. Da ich den Tag eigentlich schon 
abgeschrieben hatte, dachte ich dass es wenigstens einen
Versuch wert wäre mal so eine an den Haken zu hängen. Gesagt getan.

Montage in's Wasser, Schwimmer weg. Anhieb und eine ganz brauchbare Äsche gekeschert..????
Zweite Larve ran, sofort Biss und zweite Äsche. Nach 10 Minuten hatte ich
meine drei erlaubten Äschen hinter mir liegen. 

Ich rannte meinem Vater hinterher, der mir zuerst gar nicht glauben wollte, 
aber dann trotzdem mitkam. Larve aus dem Baum gepult, eingeworfen...Äsche.
Innerhalb von paar Minuten hatte auch er seine drei. Es war schier unglaublich.

Innerhalb der nächsten Wochen haben wir den Baum total ausgeplündert. Die
Äschen bissen wie verrückt auf diese Dinger, von denen ich bis Heute noch
nicht weiß, was es eigentlich waren. Auch jetzt komme ich kaum an morschen
Bäumen vorbei, ohne wenigstens bischen Rinde abzureißen. Aber solche Larven 
finde ich höchst selten, und andere Fische scheinen sie nicht zu mögen. 
Und die Zeit der großen Äschenfänge an der Donau ist schon lange vorbei.

Case


----------



## Sammael (23. April 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

moin case!
das könnten larven vom borkenkäfer sein...
ich habe gehört, dass die auch ganz gut für aal sein sllen!
ansonsten war das sicher nen geiles erlebniss!#h


----------



## fish - hunter (23. April 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Die Osterwoche war bereits angebrochen, doch leider war alles wie immer, Arbeit, mehr Arbeit und das wars dann schon fast.....
Dienstagabend kam meine Schwester zu Besuch, mit dabei, ihr Sohn, mein Neffe, mittlerweile 11 Jahre alt.
Schon seit einiger Zeit spielte ich mit dem Gedanken ihn man mitzunehmen, um ihm zu demonstrieren, dass Angeln keineswegs langweilig oder eine träge Beschäftigung sei. Also gefragt und zugesagt, er hat sich sogar richtig gefreut mitzudürfen, mir war das in dem Moment natürlich recht.
Sehr bald aber wurde mir bewusst, dass die Geschichte ganz schön viel Aufwand machen würde, und er sollte doch die schönen und spannenden Seiten erleben.
Ich war noch nie so konzentriert und angespannt beim zusammenpacken und vorbereiten aller Notwenigkeiten, schließlich sollte er doch sehen wie es ist einen Fisch zu fangen und nicht nur dazusitzen und auf etwas zu warten, dass er sich gar nicht vorstellen Kann.
Dann kam der Donnerstag 09.04.2009, der Kleine wurde pünktlich angeliefert und wir fuhren gegen halb 7 zum See. Mit dem Boot schien alles in Ordnung zu sein, was in dieser Jahreszeit nicht immer selbstverständlich ist. 
Das Ruderbootfahren hat ihm sehr viel Spass gemacht, doch kaum an meiner Stelle angekommen musste ich feststellen, dass die Anker nocht nicht aus ihrem "Winterschlaf" zurückgekommen waren. 
*******??!!??!! fluchte ich und musste mich vor meinem, doch noch jungen, Neffen zusammenreißen.
Jetzt musste schnell ein Alternativplan her, also aufs gerade Glück am Ufer entlang gerudert, und schließlich entdeckte ich einen, diesen Winter vom Schnee umgeworfenen, Baum im Wasser. Mittlerweile war mir alles recht und ich platzierte das Boot so, dass ich es notdürftig festmachen konnte. Der Baum war noch intakt und trieb voll aus, wir waren also inmitten eines grünen, aus dem Wasser ragenden Busches; eigentlich ein tolles Plätzchen fand ich, mein Neffe kommentierte das Geschehen mit "cool".
Jetzt konnten wir endlich mit dem Angeln beginnen, vorher erklärte ich ihm ausführlich wie Grundmontage und die Posenmontage funktioniert und lies ihn anfüttern. Boilies werfen hat ihm viel Spass gemacht. Der Partikelteil etwas weniger, aber er zielte beinahe besser als ich. 
So saßen wir nun da, zwei Ruten auf Grund mit Boilies weit draußen, und eine Rute mit Pose circa 15 meter vom Boot neben einem großen Busch.
Nicht lange nach dem Anfüttern begann sich die Pose herumzuhüpfen, allerdings nicht sehr entschlossen, und jeder Versuch einfach mal den Anhieb zu setzen war vergebens. 
Ich hatte schon das schlimmste befürchtet, keinen Fisch, ein enttäuschtes Kind und somit einen nicht erfolgreichen Fischgang. Zu früh.....
Plötzlich ging die Pose ganz unter und ich fing ein kleines Rotauge. Abgehackt und meinem Neffen vorgestellt durfte es quicklebendig wieder schwimmen. 
Jetzt war er dran, und es dauerte keine 10 Minuten, da hatte auch er ein ziemlich gleich großes Rotauge am Haken. Er war fast außer sich vor Freude, und ich habe ihn mit seinem ersten gefangenen Fisch fotographiert.
Auf die Grundmontagen hatte sich den ganzen Abend nichts gerührt und so packten wir gegen 1 Uhr morgens alles zusammen und beendeten somit einen, im Nachhinein sehr aussergewöhnlich erfolgreichen Abend am Wasser.
Mein Neffe hat sich gleich fürs nächste Mal bei mir angemeldet, und mir wurde wieder einmal vor Augen geführt, dass es nicht immer nur die großen und besonderen Fische sind die das Angeln zum schönsten Hobby der Welt machen, sondern viel mehr die Summe aus allen kleinen Wundern die man sehen und erleben darf; für mich war es an diesem Abend der Ausdruck von Freude im Gesicht meines Neffen, der seinen ersten selbstgefangenen Fisch in den Händen hielt.

Ebner Alex


----------



## TRANSformator (24. April 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

Kleine Geschichte zum Grundfischen:

Vor etlichen Jahren (als Kind) führte mein Vater mich dort ans Angeln ran. Damals konnten wir dort außer wenigen Gründlingen, Barschen udn Rotaugen nichts fangen. Meist gingen wir als Schneider nach Hause und konzentrierten uns daher später eher auf andere Gewässer. Dieses Jahr wollten wir es frühzeitig auf Aal probieren, auf der Suche nach einem kleinen, sich schnell erwärmenden Gewässer blieb ich an genau dem kleinen Flüsschen hängen. Mein Vater meinte noch "Wirklich dahin? Naja, ist eh noch zu kalt für Aal..... ganz egal wo wir uns hinsetzen".
Also starteten wir dort Ende März den ersten Versuch. Gleich beim ersten Versuch fingen wir dort dann zwei gute Aale und ein paar Weißfische. Da das zu der Jahreszeit und in unserer Umgebung ein gutes Ergebnis war, vesuchen wir es seitdem öfter dort. Mittlerweile habe ich in dem Monat, den ich dort nun fische, mehr erlebt als die Jahre zuvor in anderen Gewässern. Um Ostern rum gabes dann den bisher schönsten Angelausflug dorthin:
Komischerweise ging an dem Tag erst garnichts, plötzlich ging dann an der Grundmontage der Pieper los und irgendwas nahm gewaltig Schnur. Bin zur Rute gesprintet und schlag an.......Jau, guter Widerstand, das ist was Gutes. Nach kurzer Zeit kam dann mein Tiroler Hölzl und das Vorfach samt Haken an die Oberfläche.......an meinem Haken hing kein Fisch, sondern ein Stück Schnur (nicht von uns). Irgendwem war wohl die Schnur beim Drill gerissen und diese hatte sich dann an meinem Haken verheddert. An dem Stück Schnur hing ein 70+ Aal, der dann letztlich ganz ohne Rute gelandet wurde.
Noch während ich mit dem Versorgen des Fisches beschäftigt war, gab es einen Biss an der anderen Rute auf Grund. Nach kurzem Drill zeigte sich eine gut genährte Schleie von 53 cm und fast 3 kg. Da dies meine erste Schleie in über 15 Jahren Angelerfahrung war und dann gleich so ein Brocken, freute ich mich riesig. Einige Tage später konnte ich dort noch eine zweite Schleie von über 40 cm fangen.

Mal schauen, was dort dieses Jahr noch so kommt.

Gruß


----------



## MarcinMaximus (24. April 2009)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im April*

So, hier mein Grundangelerlebnis:

Mittlerweile ist es fast 10 Jahre her. Es war im Mai 1999, ich hatte erst kurz vorher meinen Angelschein gemacht und wollte mit einem Freund zusammen meine erste Nachtangelsession machen. Wir sind also Nachmittags gegen 17 Uhr zu unserem Vereinsgewässer gefahren, haben uns ein Boot geschnappt, dies mit allerlei Kram beladen und sind zu einer Insel gerudert. Dort haben wir dann das Boot entladen und schließlich als erstes unsere Ruten montiert und geleich ausgeworfen. Wir haben mit Karpfenruten auf Grund auf einer kleinen Sandbank etwa 45m vom Ufer entfernt geangelt. Unser Köder war jeweil eine kurze Maiskette. Nachdem die Ruten ausgelegt und die elektrischen Bissanzeiger eingerichtet waren, haben wir damit begonnen unser Lager aufzuschlagen. Wir waren noch nicht fertig, da kreischte bereits mein Bissanzeiger. Es waren gerade mal 10 Minuten vergangen. Ich schlug sofort an und merkte direkt heftigen Widerstand. "Geil" dachte ich mir, bestimmt ein fetter Karpfen, doch da erhob sich gerade direkt über der Sandbank eine Seeforelle ca. 1m aus dem Wasser und taucht mit einem für mich gewaltigen Klatschen wieder ein. Es folgten noch 3-4 weitere Sprünge, während ich, mit weichen Knien und vollgepumpt mit Adrenalin, die Seeforelle ca. 12 Minuten ausdrillte und mein Freund sie schließlich am Ufer keschern konnte. Die Seeforelle erschien mir riesig. Tatsächlich war sie stolze 74cm lang und brachte geschätzte 3,5kg auf die Waage.:vik: Wir staunten nicht schlecht, denn die Seeforelle hatte ja auf die Maiskette und dazu noch auf Grund gebissen. Im Laufe der Nacht fingen wir dann noch zwei kleinere Karpfen und mehrere Bresen. Das war wirklich ein gelungenes erstes Nachtangeln.

MfG
MM#h


----------

